# Harness and shoulder injuries?



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone using a harness had their dog experienced shoulder injuries?

Yesterday Gracie was limping slightly then today wouldn't put her weight on her leg/foot at all. I took her to the vet and he got a slight reaction by 
manipulating the shoulder and a much bigger reaction by pressing on the 
large pad of her foot. We are pretty sure it's a brusied pad but when he 
examined her shoulder I was wondering if using a harness could cause injury. I am using the Easy Walk harness that has the leash attchment in the front and am wondering if having the type that has the leash attachment on top would be better. She does not pull at all unless she see a person or dog (she thinks the whole world had to play with her). I have tried using a Halti but after almost a year she is still trying to rub it off with each step.......very annoying for both of us.
The reason I use a harness is that I have had back surgery and can't take the chance of reinjury by being jerked. 

Now before I get all the training comments let me say that I have owned many dogs in my life all of which I taught to walk very nicely on a leash. 
Gracie is my 18 months old and I am still working on her social skills. 
We will get to the point of not needing the harness, I don't plan on using it forever. 

By the way I did ask the vet and he said he had not seen any injuries caused by using a harness. 

Thanks


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmmm good question. I haven't seen any injuries from the front attach harness personally, and haven't heard of any.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks like that harness compresses the shoulders when there is pressure on the front? That could cause an injury if the dog pulled against it while moving--but I think she'd have to pull pretty continuously.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

That harness has a martingale on the front which pulls to the side. It's supposed to 
stop the harness from twisting, although I never saw one that twisted. It's interesting that she is limping on the right which is the side the martingale pulls to. 

I think I will try one with the attachment on the top.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I just switched Lakota from a prong to a harness about 2 weeks ago. It's a cheap one I picked up in walmart with the mesh in front & attachment on top. The only time she pulls is when she sees a deer, then she does accrobatics. For a while we were seeing deer every morning, in the last 2 weeks I only saw them a few mornings, lucky me. The harness deffinately doesn't have the control that the prong has. She did her little dance trying to get the deer and finally settled down. I could see me hurting my shoulder, she seemed unphased. I like that there are fleece covers under her armpits, so rubbing isn't an issue.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

kiya said:


> I just switched Lakota from a prong to a harness about 2 weeks ago. It's a cheap one I picked up in walmart with the mesh in front & attachment on top. The only time she pulls is when she sees a deer, then she does accrobatics. For a while we were seeing deer every morning, in the last 2 weeks I only saw them a few mornings, lucky me. The harness deffinately doesn't have the control that the prong has. She did her little dance trying to get the deer and finally settled down. I could see me hurting my shoulder, she seemed unphased. I like that there are fleece covers under her armpits, so rubbing isn't an issue.


 
Have you tried the type that has the leash attachment in front?
I think you have more control and less chance of getting jerked hard. 
As you can see from my post though, I'm concerned that they might cause injury to the dog. I'm still trying to do some research on that. I'll let you know if I find anything definitive on that.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Fiddler said:


> *Have you tried the type that has the leash attachment in front?*
> I think you have more control and less chance of getting jerked hard.
> As you can see from my post though, I'm concerned that they might cause injury to the dog. I'm still trying to do some research on that. I'll let you know if I find anything definitive on that.


No, this is the first time I have ever used any type harness. Thats why I went for a cheapy in walmart, I would check out the front attachment type I think I really like it. Lakota is such a "dainty" little princess, untill she sees a deer that is!


----------

